# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کمک درباره انتخاب رشته - پرستاری یا علوم آزمایشگاهی

## sir6

سلام دوستان

واقعیتش من الان برای انتخاب رشته بین پرستاری و علوم آزمایشگاهی گیر کردم
مزایا و معایب هرکدومو میگم شما هرجا رو دیدید دارم اشتباه میکنم یا هر نظری درباره ی هرکدوم داشتید بهم بگید
اینارو من از تحقیقات خودم و چیزایی که شنیدم میگم . ممکنه خیلی جاها اشتباه داشته باشه . دوستان کمک کنن کاملش کنم و اگر جاهایی هست که اشتباهه بهم بگید تصور ذهنیمو درستش کنم
از دانشجوها و فارغ التحصیل های این دوتا رشته هم خواهش میکنم بیان و نظرخودشونو بگن
به تاپیک های مشابه هم سر زدم ولی کار منو راه ننداختن

_پرستاری

مزایا

_1-درآمد بهتر از علوم آزمایشگاهی در مقطع لیسانس (بخصوص برای آقایون که خیلی خیلی وضعیت بهتری دارن نسبت به خانوما توی رشته ی پرستاری)
2-زیاد بودن شغل و مشکل کمتر در پیدا کردن شغل (لازم نیست کلی بدویی دنبال کار)
3-امکان ادامه تحصیل تا دکتری (مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی)
4-جایگاه خوب برای آقایون از نظر شغلی و درآمدی

_معایب
_1-شغل سخت تر به نسبت علوم آزمایشگاهی 
2-ارتباط مستقیم با بیمار و مسئولیت بالا (مریض تورو میشناسه دیگه , اگر جای خودشو هم خیس کنه اول تورو صدا میزنه)
3-حساسیت شغلی بالاتر به نسبت علوم آزمایشگاهی (شرایطی پیش میاد که باید عکس العمل سریع داشته باشی و سرعت مهمه ولی خب توی علوم آزمایشگاهی حجم استرس کمتری داری چون کارت به اندازه ی پرستاری داخل بطن روند درمان نیست)


*علوم آزمایشگاهی

*
*مزایا*

1-شغل به مراتب راحت تر
2-وضعیت شغلی خیلی خوب درصورت ادامه تحصیل تا دکتری
3-ارتباط کمتر با بیمار و مسئولیت مستقیم کمتر(هرچند حساسیت خودشو داره و کارش خیلی مهمه . منظورم اینه که باز هم چون مستقیما تو بطن روند درمان نیست مسئولیت مستقیمش کمتره)
4-دامنه ی تحقیقاتی وسیع تر به نسبت پرستاری (که خب برای من مهمه)

*معایب

*
1-درآمد خیلی کمتر از پرستاری در مقطع کارشناسی (باز هم برای آقایون . چون برای خانم ها هم وضعیت کارشناسی پرستاری تا جاییکه میدونم تقریبا مثل علوم آزمایشگاهیه . حالا یکم بهتر)
2-وضعیت شغلی بدتر به نسبت پرستاری در مقطع کارشناسی (یعنی شغلش سخت تر گیر میاد اگر فقط تا لیسانس بخوای بخونی)



و نکته ی دیگه اینکه من قصدم ادامه ی تحصیل تا دکتری هست ولی خب زندگی رو نمیشه پیشبینی کرد . شاید مشکلی برام بوجود بیاد و نتونم ادامه بدم و مجبور بشم با همون لیسانس بیوفتم دنبال کار . شما پیشفرض رو دکتری درنظر بگیرید ولی درباره ی لیسانس هم صحبت کنید چون اون رو هم باید درنظر گرفت

خیلی ممنونم دوستان

----------


## sir6

Up ..... 
دوستان وقت زیادی واسه انتخاب رشته نمونده کسایی که میدونن کمک کنن لطفا

----------


## yasser0411

وضعیت شغلی خوب تو دکتری اما کو دکتری الان دکتری این رشته تو ایران حذف شده و باید شاحه های فرعی مثل انگل شناسی و .... رو بخونی
در ضمن همه فکر میکنن اگه علوم آزماشگاهی بخونن آزمایشکاه باز می کنن اما این غلطه
برای باز کردن آزمایشگاه
1. باید پول کلان داشته باشی
2.اگه پول کلان نداری باید پارتی کلفت داشته باشی تا وام بگیری
3.یا باید دکتری این رشته رو از خارج از کشور داشته باشی یا با چهار تا لیسانس و یک دکتری پاتوبیولوژیک باهم یک آزمایشگاه باز کنی
4. در آمد آزمایشگاه تو شهر های بزرگ واسه لیسانسه ها اگه خودتون آزمایشگاه رو باز کنی حدود 5 تومن میشه چون دیگه آزمایشگاه تو شهر های بزرگ تقریبا زیاده

----------


## yasser0411

در ضمن میگی تا دکتری می خونم
یهنی حدودا 11 سال دانشگاه
اگه شما تو 19 سالگی بری دانشگاه تو 30 سالگی درست تموم میشه
تا 32 سالگی خدمت بعدش کار و حدود 3 سال پس انداز برای ازدواج یهنی 
تو 35 سالگی ازدواج کنی البته اگه مرد باشی واسه مرد بدون وقفه تا دکتری خوندن خوب نیس

----------


## sir6

> وضعیت شغلی خوب تو دکتری اما کو دکتری الان دکتری این رشته تو ایران حذف شده و باید شاحه های فرعی مثل انگل شناسی و .... رو بخونی
> در ضمن همه فکر میکنن اگه علوم آزماشگاهی بخونن آزمایشکاه باز می کنن اما این غلطه
> برای باز کردن آزمایشگاه
> 1. باید پول کلان داشته باشی
> 2.اگه پول کلان نداری باید پارتی کلفت داشته باشی تا وام بگیری
> 3.یا باید دکتری این رشته رو از خارج از کشور داشته باشی یا با چهار تا لیسانس و یک دکتری پاتوبیولوژیک باهم یک آزمایشگاه باز کنی
> 4. در آمد آزمایشگاه تو شهر های بزرگ واسه لیسانسه ها اگه خودتون آزمایشگاه رو باز کنی حدود 5 تومن میشه چون دیگه آزمایشگاه تو شهر های بزرگ تقریبا زیاده


تو اخبار دیدم حدود دوسه ماه پیش یه قانونی رو گذاشتن که یه نفر که دکتری شاخه های علوم آزمایشگاهی رو داشته باشه به تنهایی میتونه آزمایشگاه خودشو بزنه

درمورد احتمال پذیرش از طرف دانشگاه های خارج کشور واسه علوم آزمایشگاهی هم اطلاعات داری؟
پذیرشش واسه خوندن فوق لیسانس و دکتری چجوریه؟

----------


## sir6

> در ضمن میگی تا دکتری می خونم
> یهنی حدودا 11 سال دانشگاه
> اگه شما تو 19 سالگی بری دانشگاه تو 30 سالگی درست تموم میشه
> تا 32 سالگی خدمت بعدش کار و حدود 3 سال پس انداز برای ازدواج یهنی 
> تو 35 سالگی ازدواج کنی البته اگه مرد باشی واسه مرد بدون وقفه تا دکتری خوندن خوب نیس


چه حساب کتابی  :Yahoo (4): 
اون زمانِ ازدواج خیلی مهم نیست
من خودم رو که نگاه میکنم میبینم برای درس خوندن استعداد بیشتری دارم تا اداره کردن زندگی!
همون بهتر که به تعویق بیوفته ازدواج

ممنون از جوابت

----------


## alinasseri

فرق آن چنانی در بازار کار نمیکنند 
 اگر شما در هرکدوم از رشته های ذکر شده دکتری بگیرید که نون ـتون تو روغنه 
در مقطع ارشد شما در پرستاری در بیمارستان مشغول کار میشوید و اگه خوب عمل کنید هدنرس میشید که خوب از الباقی پرستارها درآمدش بیشتره در علوم آزمایشگاهی هم تا زمانی که دکتری نگیرید درآمد آنچنانی نداری و بازار کار کمی دارد و اگه وارد یک بیمارستان یا کلینیک آزمایشگاهی شوید نسبت به پرستار درآمد کمتری دارید.
درکل اگر به خودتون میبینید که تا دکتری پیش میروید خوب علوم آزمایشگاهی برید اما نه اگه امیدی به دکتری نیست سمت پرستاری بروید.
(دکتری پرستاری هم که اومده اما خیلی قبولی در آن سخته اگه اشتباه نکنم دو سال پیش کلا 4 نفر در کشور گرفتند)
البته اگه از روی علاقه انتخاب کنید خــیلی بهتره./.ممنون/.

----------


## tamana1375

علوم آزمایشگاه برای کسی که بند پ نداشته باشه داغونه بنظرمن هم برای دختر هم برای پسر پرستاری خیلی خیلی بهتره بویژه برای پسر...من تو دانشگاه دیدم اکثر پسرای علوم آزمایشگاه پشیمونن چون هم برای طرح مشکل دارن هم برای شغل از طرفی در آمد علوم آزمایشگاه تو طرح یک میلیون و هشتصدسقفشه ولی پرستاری میشه اگه بری بیمارستان خصوصی خیلی بالاتر باشه...از طرفی دکترای علوم آزمایشگاه اصلا رشته های خوبی نیستن و بدرد نمی خورن من هیچ علوم آزمایشگاهی را ندیدم که حاضر باشه حتی فوق بده میگه از بس بی خوده رشته هاش چه برسه به دکترا..بنظر من برید پرستاری حتی اگه علاقه ندارید ..و اینا در نظر بگیرید بازار کار یه شغل خیلی برای پسر تو آیندش تاثیر داره..
و اینم بدونید هیچ پرستاری توی بیمارستا ملافه و پوشک بیمار را تمیز نمی کنه اینا وظایف بهیاره...تنها کار سخت پرستار که من تو بیمارستان دیدم سوند گذاشتن بود اونم نه تعویضش فقط گذاشتن تعویضش از وظایف بهیار بود که اگه بیمارستانای بخش خصوصی برید این مشکلم نداری :Yahoo (9):

----------

